# 39G Cad Pro



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey,

Since I've been asking so many questions lately I figured I should atleast upload a pic of my tank. Iphone Pic! Thanks!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

what do you dose? 

Lots of variety in that bad boy! Lookin good!


----------



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

I Usually don't dose anything. The past 3 months or so I have been doing about 2 20% water changes a week and thing have started to look much better. If I am late on a water change I will add a cap full of b-ionic alk, calc and Kent-m. I currently run gfo and am waiting for the second reactor to come which I will use for carbon.


----------

